# Austin's Dwayne Jones Named D-League Performer Of The Week



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dwayne Jones of the Austin Toros was today named NBA D-League Performer of the Week for games played during the week of March 9, 2009. Jones is the third Toros player to earn the honor this season. In two games for the Toros, Jones averaged 28.0 points and 19.5 rebounds. On Monday, Jones scored 23 points and grabbed 16 boards in Austin's loss to the Fort Wayne Mad Ants. While on Friday, he posted season of highs 33 points and 23 rebounds in a win over the Tulsa 66ers. For the week, Jones shot .759 (22-of-29) from the field and also averaged 2.5 steals. 
Jones, a 6-11 center, was traded to Austin from the Idaho Stampede earlier this season and is averaging 13.8 points and 10.9 rebounds this year. A member of the Charlotte Bobcats earlier this season, Jones has appeared in 79 NBA games over the last four seasons. During the 2005-06 season, Jones led the NBA D-League with 11.7 rebounds in 26 games while on assignment from the Boston Celtics. 
Other top performers last week included Idaho's Lance Allred, who averaged 21.5 points and 10.0 rebounds in four games for the Stampede; Utah's Morris Almond, who averaged 25.7 points in three games on assignment from the Jazz to the Flash; Albuquerque's Will Conroy, who averaged 27.0 points, 8.3 assists and 5.7 rebounds in three games for the Thunderbirds; Tulsa's Gary Forbes, who averaged 24.3 points and 8.0 rebounds in three games for the 66ers, and Erie's Maureece Rice, who averaged 26.5 points and 7.5 assists in two games for the BayHawks.


----------

